# تقنية P2m (شرح البرن&



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مارس 2006)

*تقنية P2m (شرح البرنامج)*







*أخواني الكرام نستعد معاً بتقنية جديدة وهي **Peer 2 Mail** والتي تمتاز بأنها تجعل البريد الإلكتروني مثل السرفر, حيث يمكننا رفع الملفات والكتب إلى البريد الإلكتروني ثم يمكن للأعضاء تحميل هذه الكتب*
*هذه الطريقة مثالية للتحميل بسرعات عالية وخصوصاً أن مواقع الرفع لا تتعدى سرعة التحميل بها أكثر من 4 كيلوبايت سواءً لمستخدمي **Dial Up** أو مستخدمي **DSL or ADSL*
*كما أن هذه الطريقة مثالية للعمل مع مواقع البريد الإلكتروني التي تمتاز بالحجم الكبير مثل ياهو و جووجل ميل وغيرها الكثير.*​*قد يظن البعض بأنها طريقة غير آمنة, حيث قد يتسنى للبعض تغيير كلمة المرور لهذا البريد الإلكتروني, فهنا يأت دور برنامج Peer 2 Mail حيث يعمل على تشفير كلمة السر كما في الصورة التالية*
*



*​

*فلا يمكن لأي عضو تغيير كلمة السر من خلال كلمة السر المشفرة

وفقط يستخدمها للدخول على البريد الإلكتروني من خلال برنامج P2M لتحميل الكتب والبرامج​ 
أما الآن فسنتناول شرح برنامج P2M
سأشرح البرنامج من خلال عاملين
1- إذا كنت تمتلك بريد الكتروني تريد أن ترفع به الكتب والأعضاء سيقومون بتحميل تلك الكتب من خلال هذا البريد الإلكتروني​إذا كنت تريد تحميل الكتب من خلال بريد الكتروني تم عمله من قبل الإعضاء
​

أولاً: إذا كنت تمتلك بريد الكتروني تريد أن ترفع به الكتب والأعضاء سيقومون بتحميل تلك الكتب من خلال هذا البريد الإلكتروني

هذه هي واجهة البرنامج​​



أولاً لمن يملكون بريد ألكتروني على ****** او جوجل ميل( على كل شخص يريد أن يجعل له بريد الكتروني لرفع وتحميل الكتب من عليه أطلب منهم عمل بريد الكتروني خاص لملتقى المهندسين العرب لوضع الكتب عليه وأن لا يضع بريده الشخصي, حيث أن البريد المذكور سيمكن الأعضاء من مشاهدة المواضيع جميعها في هذا البريد الإلكتروني, فأرجو الإحاطة) , سأشرح كيفية عمل كلمة مرور مشفرة, وهذه الكلمة هي التي سيتم تقديمها للأعضاء حتى يتمكنوا من الدخول على هذا البريد وتحميل الكتب من عليها.

تشفير كلمة المرور





بإختيار الأيقونة على شكل المفتاح لتظهر لك النافذة التالية




​

قم بوضع كلمة المرور الخاصة ببريدك الإلكتروني الذي ستقوم بوضع الكتب عليه

ثم قم بإختيار Encrypt Password for SSL servers لزيادة الحماية​ثم إضغط Encrypt لتظهر لك كلمة المرور المشفرة





هذه هي كلمة المرور المشفرة والتي تنقوم بإعطائها للأعضاء حتى يتمكنوا من الدخول على البريد الإلكتروني وتحميل الكتب والبرامج.

يستكمل..​
​*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مارس 2006)

*تكملة الشرح!*

ثانياً: إذا كنت تريد تحميل الكتب من خلال بريد الكتروني تم عمله من قبل الإعضاء​
*إذا كنت عضو تريد تحميل الكتاب أو البرنامج من خلال البريد الإلكتروني, فما عليك إلا أن تعرف البريد الإكتروني الذي به الكتب وكذلك كلمة المرور المشفرة*​

*فالبريد الإلكتروني المستخدم يجب أن يكون إما ياهو أو جوجل ميل*​*كما في الصورة التالية*
*



*

*فإذا أخترت بريد ياهو




*
 
​

*وإذا أخترت بريد جوجل



عند الدخول للبريد الإكتروني ستلاحظ وجود الكتب أو البرامج به


إذا حاولت القيام بفتح أحد هذه المواضيع, ستظهر لك رسالة تحذير ( حيث أنه من خصائص البرنامج أنه يمنع دخول أي شخص على المواضيع للحماية) لاحظ الصورة التالية








​





فكيف نقوم بتحميل الكتب؟
نذهب إلى زر التحميل الآلي Auto Download Button كما في الصورة





بعد الضغط على الزر, ستظهر نافذه تقوم بالبحث عن الكتب والبرامج داخل البريد الإلكتروني, أنظر الصورة




​ ​
فما عليك إلا أنت تختار الكتاب أو البرنامج المراد تحميله والضغط على زر تحميل, أنظر الصورة التالية




​
بعد الضغط على التحميل سيطلب تحديد المكان الذي ستحمل الكتاب عليه, أنظر الصورة




​ ​
ثم يبدأ تحميل الكتاب أو البرنامج, أنظر سرعة التحميل في الصورة




​ 
​يستكمل...​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*​​​​​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مارس 2006)

*تكملة الشرح !*

*سمات هذا برنامج **P2M*
*1- **عنصر الأمان*​*يتسم هذا البرنامج في قدرته على الحفاظ على البريد الإلكتروني من العبث, فمثلاً عند الضغط على إختيار Settings حتى تغير كلمة المرور تظهر الرسالة التالية*
*



*
​

*2- ليس مثل مواقع الرفع والتي تقوم بمسح رابط الكتاب أو البرنامج إذا لم يتم التحميل خلال ثلاثين يوماً.​

هنا أكون قد أنتهيت من شرح برنامج P2M
ومن لديه إستفسار لا يتردد في سؤالي​ 
تحميل برنامج P2M
يمكنكم تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.peer2mail.com/P2MSetup.exe​ 
لذلك أرجو من الجميع التفاعل في زيادة إستخدام هذه التقنية, حتى ننهض بملتقى المهندسين العرب إلى الأفضل دائماً.​ 
بدأت عملية رفع الكتب والبرامج على برنامج P2M, وبجرد الإنتهاء, سأقوم بذكر إسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور المشفرة​ 
​شكر خاص
شكر خاص لكل المشرفين الذي قاموا بمساعدتي في إختبار البرنامج, قبل عرضه على الأعضاء
شكر إلى المشرف العام المهندس
شكر إلى أختي وزميلتي N.C
بارك الله فيكم, وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​
*
​


----------

